# Home-Made "trailer Aid" Ramps



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

I decided to get one of the Trailer Aid ramps as a substitute for hauling around a hydraulic jack in case of a blowout on the trailer. I couldn't find any for less than $50, so being a cheapskate, decided to get creative. Here is what I came up with:





































Works like a champ, and it cost me 3 pieces of scrap 2x6 and a few decking screws. This is actually Version 2.0. My first try was with some leftover composite decking material. Very durable, but way too heavy, plus it took 4 boards at 1" thickness to get the required lift, so it ended up being longer than I wanted. I'm pretty happy with the final version. It is lightweight, and short enough to fit in the rear exterior storage area of my 21RS.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Awsome idea! what are the measurements of the cuts on the boards?


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

maddog said:


> Awsome idea! what are the measurements of the cuts on the boards?


Thanks. 17, 22, and 27 inches on the board lengths, measured from the bottom of each board. I mitered the top 2 boards and left the bottom one square to give a little extra bite for the tire to grip onto. It rolls up nice and easy, the ramp has not tried to slid out of the way so far.

Nathan


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Good job!
Did you install an inverter? Is your 30 amp power cord running into your storage compartment because you have it plugged into an inverter?


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Yianni said:


> Good job!
> Did you install an inverter? Is your 30 amp power cord running into your storage compartment because you have it plugged into an inverter?


I had a feeling someone would ask about that...

I have it plugged into shore power - I just moved the 30 amp cord out of the way to move it onto the ramp and take the pics. So no, it is not plugged into anything in the storage compartment.

I've been pondering the inverter question the last couple of days, though. For the time being, I think I will just stick with the stock 12V plug above the TV shelf for powering the laptop and cell phone, etc. with a small portable inverter. Although I have been eyeing BlueWedge's full-on inverter mod for some time: BlueWedge mod pics Nice job, David!









Nathan


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

I am sure these things are convienient to use to quickly raise a tire for changing, but they seem cumbersome to store no matter how you do it. I just use the sissor jack for th truck to jack up the offending wheel for changing even when I do the wheel bearings. No stoarage issues al all.

Not knocking the idea, but I am always looking for simpler solutions to all the storage problems in RV'ing.


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

I just plan on using my "lego" levelers to raise one wheel if necessary. I always have them with me, and that way I don't have to carry anything extra. It is funny how when I moved from my pop up, it seemed like the 21RS had plenty of room, now 18 months later it is seeming a little small... uh oh!


----------

